# Tin foil pan in water pan?



## dabiker68 (May 1, 2021)

New water smoker owner (Napoleon Apollo A300, 19"), all of one session in the books (3-2-1 ribs). Lots of discussion here re: water pans, pros and cons - very interesting, for sure. 

Heres my question for water proponents: I feel that the water pan in this is bloody huge, too big to easily wrap it with foil to seal it well. Has anyone put an aluminum foil pan of water inside the water pan, for ease of clean up but still getting the temp and moisture benefits of having water?


----------



## kilo charlie (May 1, 2021)

I


dabiker68 said:


> New water smoker owner (Napoleon Apollo A300, 19"), all of one session in the books (3-2-1 ribs). Lots of discussion here re: water pans, pros and cons - very interesting, for sure.
> 
> Heres my question for water proponents: I feel that the water pan in this is bloody huge, too big to easily wrap it with foil to seal it well. Has anyone put an aluminum foil pan of water inside the water pan, for ease of clean up but still getting the temp and moisture benefits of having water?



Welcome to SMF! 

I'm sure someone has.. but if you can't wrap it in foil for easy clean up.. you can also try spraying it with a cooking oil like Pam to keep things from sticking to it. 

Give the foil pan a try and see what happens and report back


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 1, 2021)

KC has you covered.  Try the pan in a pan method.  You'll still get some errant drips and splatters but at least the clean up will be a tad easier.


----------



## PPG1 (May 1, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2021)

dabiker68 said:


> New water smoker owner (Napoleon Apollo A300, 19"), all of one session in the books (3-2-1 ribs). Lots of discussion here re: water pans, pros and cons - very interesting, for sure.
> 
> Heres my question for water proponents: I feel that the water pan in this is bloody huge, too big to easily wrap it with foil to seal it well. Has anyone put an aluminum foil pan of water inside the water pan, for ease of clean up but still getting the temp and moisture benefits of having water?




Sounds like a Great Idea.
Most of those of us who use a Masterbuilt Electric Smokhouse never put water in our water pan, so we just cover the whole water pan with Foil, and change it only when it gets pretty ugly. If a regular Foil Pan would fit, I'd just replace my water pan with the foil pan, and just throw it away when needed. That's what I did with my bottom Drip pan. I cleaned it & put it away. Then I just change the foil on the floor when it gets ugly.

Bear


----------



## dabiker68 (May 9, 2021)

So, I tried it out and will declare it a tentative success. Was a short smoke, 2.5 hrs for drumsticks. I partially lined the water pan with foil, and put 2L (quarts) of water in a 4L foil pan inside. Clean up was super easy, foil pan was near dry so it would be something to watch for... 

That being said, I wonder if it might be beneficial to have no water for the second half of a longer session? Would have to monitor smoker temps closely, but would let bark form, less charcoal consumption, and maybe less chance of a stall as the water smoker would be able to go over the 280 max temp when water is present.. Discuss!


----------

